# Opinions on tiels?



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

So as you all know, I may not be able to keep Stormy if my sister has her heart set on bringing him with her to college. I've been slowly coming to terms with this because Stormy is her bird, not mine. As much as I love him and want to keep him, he isn't truly mine to keep. 
But I know there will be a hole in my heart when he's gone  I don't want to simply replace him, so I've been looking into other species. I think I'm falling in love with cockatiels! :cockatiel:
They're so beautiful and I've heard they're very cuddly, which is exactly what I want. I would absolutely love cuddling up on the couch with my bird. Is a tiel right for this?
I've joined TC to get some opinions from members over there too. But I'd love to hear from some of you as well. What has your experience with tiels been like? How similar/different are they from budgies?
I haven't asked my parents yet, since I live with them, but I figured I should get all the information I can before presenting the idea to them. Gotta know the facts! :thumbsup:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

There are pros and cons to owning tiels and it's important to weigh them up carefully. 

I would say that tiels are a more social bird and form great bonds with people easier than budgies do. I wouldn't say cuddly is a word I use often with birds as a whole, but my tiel, Sid used to enjoy attention from me and often flew over to sit with me and be with me. 
My dad got mine from a local breeder. She wasn't hand tame and I didn't do any steps with training. I just spent time with her and she came to me of her own free will.

And now the downside. 
They are dustier than budgies. 
And the thing that stops me from getting another tiel- the noise. 
A flock calling tiel is a noisy thing and it's louder and more shrill than a budgie at it's loudest. My Sid used to flock call over and over again sometimes and as much as I loved having her as my pet, it was one thing I couldn't deal with again was having to put up with that noise. 10 budgies is still a noise, don't get me wrong, but it's not the same pitch. 

That's my personal experience with it.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Therm said:


> There are pros and cons to owning tiels and it's important to weigh them up carefully.
> 
> I would say that tiels are a more social bird and form great bonds with people easier than budgies do. I wouldn't say cuddly is a word I use often with birds as a whole, but my tiel, Sid used to enjoy attention from me and often flew over to sit with me and be with me.
> My dad got mine from a local breeder. She wasn't hand tame and I didn't do any steps with training. I just spent time with her and she came to me of her own free will.
> ...


Thank you for your response! I absolutely adore budgies but I've heard cockatiels are more affectionate by nature, not necessarily cuddly but affectionate.
As far as the dust, no one in my house has allergies or breathing issues so that wouldn't be too bad 
Perhaps I should go to a breeder and sit with the tiels in person to get an idea of the noise.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

My cockatiel isn't that loud. Well, he's loud, but it's generally pleasant noises--if he's "shouting' it's because something is out of place (at least in his mind--but he's frequently correct). If he and the budgies are making too much of a cacophony, I can control it by the music I put on for them. Native American flute music is particularly soothing.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Ours would flock call to come out and it was not possible to have her out at all time. 
I think you have a good idea to hear them in person.


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

'Tiels can be wonderful pets. They are intelligent, and inquisitive. They tend to bond to one person (which is what you want) and as long as you don't give in to their every shout, can be calm and loving. 
The teen years are particuarly eeuww with 'tiels and this is when they can become domineering if you are not careful I would advise you not to allow a 'tiel to sit on your head as they can easily get ideas of superiority, which manifests itself as 'Attack Bird on the Loose' syndrome. Not fun.
They are easy to tame as they pick things up faster than budgies and love to please their owners.
I think you have 90% decided that this is the bird for you, and as an alternative to your beloved Stormy I tend to agree.....so long as you are aware of the negatives!


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

Tiels are much easier to tame. I have had 2 rescue tiels over the years who were very frightened by people yet bonded with me quickly.

They are more dusty (I have asthma and severe allergies so she is permanently housed outside, but comes in to play) and overall messier than budgies with their seed. Depends on how often you don't mind cleaning up.

Their poop is ten-thousand times grosser and messier than budgies in my opinion. I'm not worried about budgies dropping on me, but I try to avoid tiels dropping on me and furniture/carpet. It can and has stained.

The noise is also a downside. She is LOUD. Tiels have a higher pitch and even when not flock calling it is almost unbearable at times. That's one of the biggest issues to take into consideration.

Edit** I wanted to include the downsides more than the positives because when I decided on a tiel I really didn't have much of an idea on the downsides whereas I knew the positives well. Just want you to have ALL the information you need to make a decision rather than get hooked on the biggest positive, the tameness and bonding, like I did.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings tiels are a wonderful bird.I had a couple before.they can get somewhat loud and can be alittle messy at times.but they do bond well with humans and some can talk a few words.
They need a bigger cage due to there size .

But I think you'll enjoy having 1 around as I used to.Blessings and keep us posted.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry that there is still the reality that your sister might take Stormy with her. I agree though that it's good to start thinking about and researching now about a bird of your own, just in case. 

My experience with a tiel was long ago, so I don't quite recall how loud Terry my male was, but I don't think he was too noisy of an individual. Nowadays I am used to parrot noise . I used to have a neighbor who kept a tiel on the balcony all day, and when I was home it drove me crazy. I didn't consider it loud, but it was noisy, as in it never shut up! The constant singing and whistling got on my nerves. But... I think they are very cute birds. Adorable . Even if no one has allergies, the dustiness will definitely be noticeable very quickly all over everything.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you all very much! I still have a few weeks before my sister leaves and we ultimately decide who is keeping Stormy, so I'll keep thinking  
All I know for certain is I'm definitely getting another bird if she takes Stormy! I just love birds so much


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Morgan....you truly have been bitten by the Birdie Bug 
Symptoms include...
Not being able to look at a bird/photo of a bird without saying awww :loveeyes:
Thinking 'Life without a bird? I don't think so' :nono:
Planning your next bird/birds way in advance :speechless-smiley-0
Looking at everyday objects and wondering how you could adapt it for birdie play :thumbup:
Birdies being your first thought in the morning and your last one at night :yawn:
Being an active member of TB :tb:
Conclusion? There is just no hope for you whatsoever :congrats:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Julie, that is just so cute lol I love the emoticons next to your sentences.. It gave me a good smile


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

RavensGryf said:


> Julie, that is just so cute lol I love the emoticons next to your sentences.. It gave me a good smile


Thank you Julie 
It actually applies to all of us doesn't it? :wink1:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

petites said:


> Thank you Julie
> It actually applies to all of us doesn't it? :wink1:


It certainly does!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Tiel are great pet's. Having said that, I will say that everything that has been mentioned in this thread is very true. They are louder than budgies, create more dander, and can be needy. If you want a cuddle bug and have the time to spend, a hand raised tiel from a quality breeder, that you can get at a young age will most certainly fill the bill....:wf grey:....


----------

